# Dem Cerberus sein Geburtstag



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 November 2009)

ALLES GUTE IM NEUEN LEBENSJAHR

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 November 2009)

Hallo!

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Erfolg

:sm24::sm24::s10:

feier schön!


----------



## crash (12 November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

Hallo Cerberus,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinen Geburtstag.


[URL="http://www.smileygarden.de"]
	







[/URL] 

 



gruß helmut


----------



## Homer79 (12 November 2009)

ich wünsche dir auch alles gute und so...
:sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Und immer schön feiern, das Wochenende ist ja nicht mehr weit ;-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich schließe mich den bisherigen Glückwünschen an ...
:sm20: und *Alles Gute* und :sm24:


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (12 November 2009)

Servus Cerberus,

                      auch von mir die Besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag. :sm20:

Gruß FA


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## dtsclipper (12 November 2009)

Auch von mir zum Wiegenfeste
gewünscht sei Dir das beste!

dtsclipper


----------



## Mike369 (12 November 2009)

ei ei ei, schon wieder is ein jahr vorbei.
Schon wieder hast du es geschaft, drum stoß ich auf dich an, mit leckrem Gersten Saft.
Glückwunsch zum Ehrentag. lasset das besäufnis beginnen


----------



## Befree (12 November 2009)

Skorpione sind die besten xD

Alles Gute auch von mir:sm20:


----------



## Kai (12 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2009)

Von mir auch!!!

:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 November 2009)

alles gute.


----------



## MW (12 November 2009)

Ich wünsch dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## HaDi (12 November 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Jan (13 November 2009)

:s10:  Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :s2:


----------



## Cerberus (16 November 2009)

*Danke...*

Danke euch allen. Bin leider erst wieder heut dazugekommen, mich hier im Forum einzuloggen. Aber nicht aus sauftechnischen Gründen sondern nur zeitmäßig!


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Aus sauftechnischen gründen die deine Zeit beeinflusst haben...*ROFL*okok spaß beiseite


----------



## b1k86-DL (18 November 2009)

Hey,

alles gute nachträglich. Bin etwas spät aber besser als nie. 

Gruß B1k86


----------



## waldy (18 November 2009)

Hi Gerberus,
ein bischen mit verspätung  von mir - alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!!!!!!
gruß waldä


----------

